

 Offering 1:1 office hours in return for charity donations - jlees
http://www.trendpreneur.com/free-stuff/fight-cancer-and-sign-up-for-office-hours/

======
jlees
The link explains more - I'm raising money to fight cancer (the Leukemia and
Lymphoma Society, <http://www.lls.org/>) and offering up 1:1 hangout office
hours in return for charitable donations.

The office hours are primarily to focus on product questions or issues you
might have, since I'm a fulltime PM and former startup founder, but I have a
few other areas of expertise that I am happy to deploy in your direction if
you wish (from teaching introductory programming to planning out Paleo meals
for a month!).

------
cek
Great idea. I may steal it. I do office hours 'for free' now, but this might
add a nice charitable twist... Thanks.

